# Replicas Unlimited Hobbies' Mark IX Hawk



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Do any of you guys know about the quality and precision of the 1/48th scale Mark IX Hawk resin kit (Space 1999) made by Replicas Unlimited Hobbies.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

It's actually not a bad kit. Seems pretty accurate and the one I purchased has only a few minor air bubbles in the resin. While it doesn't have all of the minor details of the studio model it does seem pretty dead on to model used in the series. The missing minor details could easily be made using styrene stock and tubing.

It is to scale with the RU Eagle kit. It's a decent size and the one piece fuselage is a solid piece of resin. The model has some weight to it. It's far superior to the old MPC/Aifix kit.

While I still haven't built mine I will try to post some pictures of the parts sometime this weekend.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Overall it's a pretty great kit and builds up to a beautiful finish. I'd like to get one myself to go with my RU Eagle.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Some modelers have complained that Product Enterprises,I believe,or someone connected to them,RU I think,did not get the head of the Hawk right.Did Replicas Unlimited Hobbies get close,or is it basically the Airfix head.By the way,are Replicas Eagles good.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is it the one mastered by Alfred Wong? If so, here's my finished build for a look-see:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/1999hawkssm1.html


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

No, Replicas Unlimited was not mastered by Alfred Wong. The head appears to be closer in shape to the smaller studio miniatures. The larger studio models had a flatter profile. In either case it looks pretty cool on its own.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Here are a few images of the RU Hawk:


----------



## ronrem (Jun 10, 2009)

*hawk resin kit retooling*

The hawk kits from replicas unlimited hobbies has been retooled
the cock pit area is now hollow and the rear main body is also
hollowed out for lighting the kit to compare check this out
www.space1999.net/catacombs/main/models/w2mhawkp.html

also here is a picture of the retooled kit
www.replicasunlimitedhobbies.com/PhotoGallery.asp?ProductCode=Ru4


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Check out eagletransporter.com's forum section. There is a lot there on this particular model.


----------

